# Thanks to Tug I am now the proud owner of two Hyatt properties



## HenryT (May 30, 2019)

After hearing here about Hyatt not exercising ROFR and the low prices for Hyatt timeshares I decided to look for deals at the two locations I have wanted for a while: Sunset Harbor in Key West and Pinon Pointe in Sedona.

The first unit I found was an every year week 50, unit 532 at Sunset Harbor (December through April are my preferred months to be in Key West). The unit was listed for $12,000 which was more than I wanted to pay but it was one of the top units I wanted. Units 532 and 533 are the best units to me since I wanted to be in building 5, I like the townhouse units the best, and they are on the top floor. I wanted to offer $4,000 but I didn’t want to lose that unit since this listing was the first one I had seen for the above two units. I ended up offering $6,000 and it was accepted. I also had to pay the exorbitant closing costs of $1,000 (SMTN) so I consider it to actually have a selling price of $6,600 since the closing costs were around $600 too high. I also paid the Hyatt $650 transfer fee.

I found my every year Pinon Pointe unit (Week 41, Unit 132) a few weeks after my Key West unit closed (I wanted a unit in building 1 through 5 ideally). This unit was listed for $9,000. Since I think I may have paid a little too much for my Sunset Pointe unit I decided to offer only $3,000 for this Pinon Pointe unit. Since two weeks had passed and I had not received a response to my offer I actually bid on the Week 38 unit 921 unit that jjking42 is buying. I think it was listed at $2,000 at the time and I offered $1,500. The owner countered with $1,800. Since this was not want I really wanted I decided to think about it for a few days. Two days later my offer on week 41, unit 132 was accepted! It took Hyatt 2 weeks to pass on ROFR. I just received word from the settlement company that they have received the new deed back and are preparing to send it to Hyatt. Total closing costs on this unit was $874 (plus the $650 Hyatt transfer fee) but I am totally happy. October is my preferred time to be in Sedona (in addition to April) and week 41 is the best week as the Sedona Plein Air Festival occurs during this week and I enjoy going to it. Back in the day the Sedona Jazz Festival was also in October but alas, it is no more.

Very happy with both my Hyatt units and I would have never looked if not for Tug letting me know the pickings were good!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 30, 2019)

Congratulations on finding TUG and saving tens of thousands of $$$.


----------



## Panina (May 30, 2019)

Congratulations!  Thank you for sharing.  I love to hear stories like yours. It’s encouraging to others when they see another tugger get exactly what they want at great prices.  Your experience is tempting me to go for a Hyatt.  Hopefully my common sense will prevail, I have too many timeshares already.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 30, 2019)

Panina said:


> Congratulations!  Thank you for sharing.  I love to hear stories like yours......
> 
> I have too many timeshaes already.



You can give some to Cindy -
LOL


----------



## TUGBrian (May 30, 2019)

outstanding!


----------



## dropngo (May 30, 2019)

Congratulations! You inspired me to look for 1 more Hyatt resale, but of course DH get in da way


----------



## dsmrp (May 30, 2019)

I'm surprised the selling prices have dropped as much as they have since last summer.
If I didn't have too many timeshares, I would be tempted to get another Hyatt unit too


----------



## heathpack (May 30, 2019)

Wow, great purchases.  Do you plan on using at the resort, or exchanging?


----------



## jjking42 (May 31, 2019)

HenryT said:


> After hearing here about Hyatt not exercising ROFR and the low prices for Hyatt timeshares I decided to look for deals at the two locations I have wanted for a while: Sunset Harbor in Key West and Pinon Pointe in Sedona.
> 
> The first unit I found was an every year week 50, unit 532 at Sunset Harbor (December through April are my preferred months to be in Key West). The unit was listed for $12,000 which was more than I wanted to pay but it was one of the top units I wanted. Units 532 and 533 are the best units to me since I wanted to be in building 5, I like the townhouse units the best, and they are on the top floor. I wanted to offer $4,000 but I didn’t want to lose that unit since this listing was the first one I had seen for the above two units. I ended up offering $6,000 and it was accepted. I also had to pay the exorbitant closing costs of $1,000 (SMTN) so I consider it to actually have a selling price of $6,600 since the closing costs were around $600 too high. I also paid the Hyatt $650 transfer fee.
> 
> ...



Good job I would have gladly paid 3000 for that unit 132.

Somebody just won a gold week in San Antonio on eBay tonight for 1176.00 

I really want another week but I am closing on 3 timeshares right now. Even though two of them are EOY and the other one is a studio my wife thinks it’s enough.


----------



## jjking42 (May 31, 2019)

Henry looking at your profile you own a lot of weeks. Can you use them or do you rent some. I always have more weeks than vacation. I am trying to burn up two Rci deposits and one II deposits in 2020.

I use to try to get maximum value out of my weeks and could often trade up and pay the exchanges fees. My plan now is to mostly book in the Hyatt , Wyndham , and star option mini systems and avoid the exchange companies. My average cost per week will be higher but I think I will get better experiences also and more less than week stays


----------



## HenryT (May 31, 2019)

heathpack said:


> Wow, great purchases.  Do you plan on using at the resort, or exchanging?


I plan on using them at the resorts most years but I do want to exchange for Maui one year.


----------



## HenryT (May 31, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> Henry looking at your profile you own a lot of weeks. Can you use them or do you rent some. I always have more weeks than vacation. I am trying to burn up two Rci deposits and one II deposits in 2020.
> 
> I use to try to get maximum value out of my weeks and could often trade up and pay the exchanges fees. My plan now is to mostly book in the Hyatt , Wyndham , and star option mini systems and avoid the exchange companies. My average cost per week will be higher but I think I will get better experiences also and more less than week stays



Hi JK.

I take 3 to 4 full week vacations per year using my timeshares. The ones I don't use I mostly rent and occasionally exchange. In addition, on odd years, I coordinate my family reunion which requires me to reserve/exchange 4 to 6 timeshares for the week. This year the reunion will be in Vidanta Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta units of which I have three 2 bedroom units, two 3 bedroom units, and one 4 bedroom unit.

My goal for the last few years has been to buy only units I want to go to and can be rented if I am not using them. I want to minimize my need to exchange through RCI and II as that route is getting more costly (escalating exchange fees) each year and is not as predictable. 

I do need to get rid of a few now though. The good news is I have been timesharing a long time and I have made enough profit renting the ones I plan on getting rid of to offset my initial purchase costs (all purchased resale) for them. But as you probably know, it's still not easy to sell/give away timeshares!


----------



## jjking42 (May 31, 2019)

Henry you are supposed to down size first and then start the buying spree. Looks like you you have a nice collection of east coast beach weeks.  I got all the way down to one unit before buying again. Not sure my wife ever really knew how many we owned. Now that we are empty nesters we are more concerned with quality over quantity or cost per week.  Although low MF are important to me.


----------



## HenryT (May 31, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> Henry you are supposed to down size first and then start the buying spree. Looks like you you have a nice collection of east coast beach weeks.  I got all the way down to one unit before buying again. Not sure my wife ever really knew how many we owned. Now that we are empty nesters we are more concerned with quality over quantity or cost per week.  Although low MF are important to me.


yea, it would have been nice to down size first but there were too many good deals to pass up! I will be an empty nester June 2020 and will have more flexibility to travel during the school year so that will be great. As long as I can still rent out the units to be down sized I can afford to take more time to reduce my holdings. I just sold one of them so that's one down.


----------



## BagsArePacked (Jun 2, 2019)

Congratulations Henry, You got some great deals!  It's great that you were quite specific and knew what you were looking for.  I am so tempted to buy into Hyatt, I really like your choices.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 2, 2019)

HenryT said:


> yea, it would have been nice to down size first but there were too many good deals to pass up! I will be an empty nester June 2020 and will have more flexibility to travel during the school year so that will be great. As long as I can still rent out the units to be down sized I can afford to take more time to reduce my holdings. I just sold one of them so that's one down.


Where did you find them? We are tempted to do 1 more Hyatt but we already own 3 so are probably crazy


----------



## Sapper (Jun 2, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Where did you find them? We are tempted to do 1 more Hyatt but we already own 3 so are probably crazy



I’m in the same boat. We have two Hyatt’s, and I’m wanting a third before they start taking everything good with ROFR. I’d love to find a cheap two or three bed week 7,11, or 12 at Aspen... so if ya happen to run across a deal there, please let me know. 

Haha, yes, I know I’m asking too much. The lack of Hyatt exercising ROFR has me hoping too much for a great deal.  A TUGGER can hope though, right!


----------



## HenryT (Jun 3, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Where did you find them? We are tempted to do 1 more Hyatt but we already own 3 so are probably crazy



I got them at Sell My Timeshare Now (www.sellmytimesharenow.com). The listed prices there are generally very high so I hadn't considered buying there in the past but I decided to make an offer which was accepted. They also have very high closing costs (I received a slight discount on my second unit as a previous customer) so you have to take that into account when you make an offer on the selling price.


----------



## macmanrider (Jun 4, 2019)

Great too hear that you are happy with what you bought.


----------



## macmanrider (Jun 4, 2019)

HenryT said:


> yea, it would have been nice to down size first but there were too many good deals to pass up! I will be an empty nester June 2020 and will have more flexibility to travel during the school year so that will be great. As long as I can still rent out the units to be down sized I can afford to take more time to reduce my holdings. I just sold one of them so that's one down.


Henry we waited 3 years to get into redwolf lakeside lodge. Everyone wanted $2000 and up. And we would look when we had time we found a week and offered $20 and picked it up for $20 this year.


----------



## HenryT (Jun 5, 2019)

macmanrider said:


> Henry we waited 3 years to get into redwolf lakeside lodge. Everyone wanted $2000 and up. And we would look when we had time we found a week and offered $20 and picked it up for $20 this year.


That's the way to do it! That was basically my strategy also. Every now and then I would look to see if I found a price I could live with. I had not checked in a while though but when I read here on TUG that Hyatt was not exercising ROFR and saw the prices people were paying I decided to start looking again. Sometimes it pays to be patient (and to be a TUG member)!


----------

